

Why does America lose its head over 'terror' but ignore its daily gun deaths? - jkaljundi
http://m.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/apr/21/boston-marathon-bombs-us-gun-law

======
cafard
In the metropolitan Washington, DC, area, the typical gun death seems to
happen at 2 or 3 in the morning, and often as not in a seedy end of town.
There aren't a lot of news crews working there and then. The guys who set off
the bombs in Boston did so where they would maximize media coverage.

------
quaffapint
Equally, why does the press always lose its head over guns?

~~~
lttlrck
Equally? How so?

